
Microsoft is forcing Edge and Bing on Windows 10 S users - mgiannopoulos
https://betanews.com/2017/05/02/microsoft-edge-bing-windows-10-s/
======
Safety1stClyde
The Windows 10 seems to be flipping the emailer away from Thunderbird over and
over, since each time I open Thunderbird it asks me if I want to set it as
default, again.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
Old habits die hard

------
I_am_neo
With this kind of PR coming from MS it really tells volumes about it's
mindset, it's futures, and it's morals

